
LinuxVSAndroid and WindowsVSAndroid = Android Wins - ianatiev
https://stanfy.com/blog/advantages-of-using-android-on-your-device/
======
proyb2
Android critical security issues is largely depend on whether the end user is
willing to update and some apps are buggy due to outdated hardware.

iOS update is much easier and well supported and less fragmentation than
Android.

